# AWACS at MAF



## Royzee617 (Jul 1, 2005)

In the static a long lingering look over the USAF AWACS with me playing about with the fade in and fade out controls on my new camcorder.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2005)

We get the odd E-3 Sentry flying in here, they're obviously still testing the runway approach.


----------

